# Wanted Gorgonian Coral



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I am looking for a gorgonian coral branch/frag or colony if anyone have please pm me. I am looking for the thick stem ones...thanks.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

It's called purple nobi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Rookie2013 said:


> Hi I am looking for a gorgonian coral branch/frag or colony if anyone have please pm me. I am looking for the thick stem ones...thanks.


bump...sorry guys anyone has any?


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a pair of large sea fans that are looking for a good home. PM me if interested.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Bushy Gorgonian*

Bump...does anyone have a frag of Bushy Photosynthetic Gorgonian available? let me know.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Admin kindly delete this thread I was able to find the corals


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Rookie2013 said:


> Admin kindly delete this thread I was able to find the corals
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you find them? I've been looking as well. Thanks Matt

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

matti2uude said:


> Where did you find them? I've been looking as well. Thanks Matt
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using
> 
> Well I haven't found the bushy ones yet but I picked up a Candelebra and Purple Blade today from Carl's aquarium. He is a member here as well. The Candelbra when grown looks like bushy with nice pink color so I am ok with it. However I will keep looking for the usual brownish bushy one as well. Thanks


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

Rookie2013 said:


> I will keep looking for the usual brownish bushy one as well. Thanks


You want a brownish bushy one? that sounds like Plexaurella sp. Dragon Aquarium right next to Aquatic Kingdom had a frag last weekend when i was there. Identical to the Plexaurella I have in my tank.....it's brown and very bushy.

z


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> You want a brownish bushy one? that sounds like Plexaurella sp. Dragon Aquarium right next to Aquatic Kingdom had a frag last weekend when i was there. Identical to the Plexaurella I have in my tank.....it's brown and very bushy.
> 
> z


 Yes Patwa I was looking for Plexaurella. Now this is called COINCIDENCE at its best I just read your above comment 7pm however I went to this exact Chinese store early this morning and bought the exact same frag you are referring above as I wanted to take advantage of the aquatic kingdom moving sale. Thanks buddy I am so happy I finally got this coral I have been looking for a long while... seems like I was in the store buying it when u were typing here 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Patwa (Jan 30, 2014)

awesome. Yeah, gimme a shout next time you're looking for photosynthetic gorgs...got many different ones and can frag any of them no probs. z


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Patwa said:


> awesome. Yeah, gimme a shout next time you're looking for photosynthetic gorgs...got many different ones and can frag any of them no probs. z


Honestly no joke your tank actually inspired me to keep these gorgonians. I love the way how they flair and easy to care. I was hoping that you would chime in on this thread and you finally did. Yes for sure now I will pm you when in need one. In my search for plexaurella I ended up buying purple plume, candelabra, a beautiful plate and I am not sure the name but it has yellow polyps and is a photosynthetic gorg as well..so in all now I have 5 different species of photosynthetic gorgs and they are all doing great..thanks buddy..


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

Here it is flourishing in my system now










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

